# PC heats up entire room.



## Nick89 (Mar 8, 2009)

My PC heats up my entire room, If I leave it on when I goto bed I'll wake up in the middle of the night sweating because its so warm, I have the vent to my room closed so no warm air comes in from the furnace. If I leave my PC off when I goto bed my room gets freezing cold.

When I do an intense gaming session with my GPU and CPU under heavy load, my room gets unbarably hot. 

I cant open my window


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Put a fan next to your bed?
That's what I do. Good thing I have a separate room for my computer tho.


----------



## elixxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Hehe i have the same problem..

Last night i left my PCs of now the whole room is freezing


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

Join the Folding team and sweat for a good cause!


http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=67


----------



## Fleck (Mar 8, 2009)

Damn and I thought MY shit ran hot!  I mean yeah it gets a bit steamy when I run COD4 for a while, but that's mostly due to the awful cooling on the BFG 8600.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

Fleck said:


> Damn and I thought MY shit ran hot!  I mean yeah it gets a bit steamy when I run COD4 for a while, but that's mostly due to the awful cooling on the BFG 8600.



The cooling solution wont affect how much heat your PC "dumps" into the room.
Cooling solutions just affect how fast the heat is moved away from the chip, etc.
So you could be running a phase change cooling system with you system at 2*C, or you could have a passive setup with everything close to its thermal shutdown and the same amount of heat is being put in the room.

I have the same problem here. I dont often leave my PC on overnight, usually only if I am d/ling large torrents, but when I do, I have a switch setup to turn all but the necessary fans off, then I can sleep! 

As for the heat, why cant you open a window?

I leave my PC on all day a lot of the time, and the difference is quite significant going from my room to the hall, lol.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine too. Whole system probably puts out 400w of heat!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

What I find really funny, is that on my Uni course, we are studying building services, and to work out heat output from PC's, they tell you to take the value of the sticker on the back of the system (on pre-builts its the PSU power). 
What noobs! Dont they think that:

A, A PC hardly ever uses the rated power of the PSU
B, Some of that power might actually be going into doing something???


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

I use mine to warm up the office in winter, just up the fan speed on the graphics card so it warms up quicker  Yep, it was bloody freezing in my office, sat there wearing a montane (very very thick smock) and was still shivering.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> A, A PC hardly ever uses the rated power of the PSU
> B, Some of that power might actually be going into doing something???



Correct on point A, wrong on point B - The electrical energy isn;t being changed into movement (unless you count the fans) nor light (unless you have LED's) so pretty much all the energy your system eats up is being xfered into heat energy


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Correct on point A, wrong on point B - The electrical energy isn;t being changed into movement (unless you count the fans) nor light (unless you have LED's) so pretty much all the energy your system eats up is being xfered into heat energy



I did mean, if you include all the fans, leds, etc, lol.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

Yea, but it's a tiny amount of energy. The fans carry little movement energy the equation for efficiency is pressurexVolume(in m3/s)/power(w). So my CM fan has a pressure of about 30 pascals (i think if the conversion is right) and a Volume of 90 Cubed feet per minute (convert it to m3/2 and it's 0.0425). all divided by 3.
That is a low efficiency. about 42% (which is good for a small fan)

The light energy is also miniscule 

They should tell you to estimate it at around 70% of the rated PSU (for newer systems)


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2009)

I actually thought I could cool the room a bit with an antec 1200 compared to my old generic pc case... but no in the end it turned out that I bought a much larger heater than the last one! But it keeps my CPU and GPU temps feelin all cold and stormy.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

the energy is always turned to heat, the small amount that goes to lights or fans is outweighed by the inefficiencies of a PSU. even the best ones are rated "80 plus" these days, meaning at full load 20% more power is drawn, and therefore wasted and turned into excess heat.


Its damned funny seeing people who even in this modern age think that 'hot' components heat a room more, or that a fan makes things 'colder'. Its heat tranfser - doesnt matter how big the heatsink, the same AMOUNT of heat is produced. 

Hotter components mean that the heats not in the air of your room yet, a better cooled, well ventilated PC will actually feed the heat into your room, therefore making it hotter, faster.

edit: heat analogy, a hose. Water being the heat, the nozzle on the hose being the heatsink. You can put a bigger or smaller nozzle, and the water may go a different distance - but unless you change the amount of water coming out (heat output of the component) then there is no difference.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> edit: heat analogy, a hose. Water being the heat, the nozzle on the hose being the heatsink. You can put a bigger or smaller nozzle, and the water may go a different distance - but unless you change the amount of water coming out (heat output of the component) then there is no difference.



Just as long as the nozzle causes a uniform increase in output pressure against size decrease


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Just as long as the nozzle causes a uniform increase in output pressure against size decrease



brain hurting now.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

My main point was just that, if you have something like a dell or HP and it says 400w, on the back, its NOT outputing 400W of heat into the room, for average use, its prob about 100w.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

100w+ the energy the psu loses thru inefficiency. my guess is that your university lecturers are hugely underestimating the efficiency of the psu's nowadays.
On the otherhand if a 400w PSU were only supplying 100w to the system the efficiency of it would go right down.

If it were a dell machine with a 325w psu i'd have to agree that most of the time it'd be outputting close to 300w of heat (even if the components were only using 200w). The problem with computers is that you have to take into account all the components, differing states, varying efficiencies, and so on. They aren't completly incorrect to say just to look at the power rating as it's the easiest way to get a guestimate.

If they are talking about a computer room with maybe 50 pcs then what they're teaching you would be seriously flawed, but if it's just for a single pc it doesn't seem like a bad rule of thumb.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

i have a 600W PSU running a system that only uses 45W of power. the efficency goes UP with lower wattages, to a point. their worst case is actually at full load.

using the PSU label is a really bad idea, that should be the maximum you'd assume, but never, ever the minimum. my old laptop had a 90W power brick, but under load, when measured at the wall only used 35W (it was a pentium III, for reference)


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

Well ok, it goes up and down, it realy depends on how much power your drawing - Here's a graph of an efficient power supply. (i imagine that a dell psu would vary a lot more)







Your using about about 8% of the rated power - that doesn't really lead to high efficiency

If you use too little your screwed, too much your screwed. Need's to be moderate to work properly.

I was going to explain my assumptions but at this pont i've confused myself.


----------



## paulm (Mar 8, 2009)

I think an optimal solution would be to run watercooling and stick the rad outside your window/room... There, problem solved.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

that graphs handy, i go by what my power meter says, it actually has a "power factor efficiency" reading. Its possible my meter measures a little funky, but i have some rouch stats:

0-50W: it never reads below 45W on my media PC. it just wont go any lower than that, no matter how little hardware is connected.
50-100W (3D+CPU load at stock volts): 85-90%
100-200W load (threw in an 8600GT): 92-93%

Thing is, at <100W, even 10% doesnt really make much of a difference, in actual wattage.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 8, 2009)

Going from my room to the hall / outside is such a difference it unreal haha. And opening my window doesnt usually help. The only times I leave this thing running overnight is if im dloading large files or decide to do a folding grind. At that I struggle to get to sleep, and this system is near silent.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Going from my room to the hall / outside is such a difference it unreal haha. And opening my window doesnt usually help. The only times I leave this thing running overnight is if im dloading large files or decide to do a folding grind. At that I struggle to get to sleep, and this system is near silent.



being an asus board you should do what i do and set some profiles.

On both my intel systems i have profile 1 as 1.6GHz undervolted, lower ram timings and minimum voltages, while the second is my gaming/OC'd profile. Saves power, and reduces heat if i leave it on overnight.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> being an asus board you should do what i do and set some profiles.
> 
> On both my intel systems i have profile 1 as 1.6GHz undervolted, lower ram timings and minimum voltages, while the second is my gaming/OC'd profile. Saves power, and reduces heat if i leave it on overnight.



I never really looked into profile setting - is it difficult to set up?


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

Using the EPU 6 thing it isn't, I think that's what he meant.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I never really looked into profile setting - is it difficult to set up?



well the settings you have now, you go in and hit "save" on profile 2.

you then go and lower your FSB/multi/voltages, reboot and hit 'save' on profile 1. 

you just then go into the BIOS and load whichever one you want, its rather simple.

Edit: That EPU thing is literally nothing more than a minor improvement to allow EIST (speedstep) to work a bit more efficiently when overclocking. i'm talking about BIOS profiles, where you can save and load BIOS settings without needing to change it manually. takes me 10 seconds to go from low power 1.6Ghz to a high voltage, high(er) fan speed 3.6Ghz


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> being an asus board you should do what i do and set some profiles.
> 
> On both my intel systems i have profile 1 as 1.6GHz undervolted, lower ram timings and minimum voltages, while the second is my gaming/OC'd profile. Saves power, and reduces heat if i leave it on overnight.




Great Tip, never do it tho i should with my electricity bills.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 8, 2009)

Seriously?? 

I feel for you though, my room has been heating up thanks to the fact I gotta put the fans at low speeds. Bit of a shame I have to do that. If you wanna make an attempt to solve that problem, try faster fans at a low noise profile. I would prefer Thermaltake, as their fans are great now thanks to their efforts.

BTW how much energy can you save with EPU-6?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Going from my room to the hall / outside is such a difference it unreal haha. And opening my window doesnt usually help. The only times I leave this thing running overnight is if im dloading large files or decide to do a folding grind. At that I struggle to get to sleep, and this system is near silent.



try having the 3 rig that are in my specs running 24/7 folding about 2 feet away from the foot of your bed. it gets so hot in here at times. I have had my vent closed so more heat won't get in here for the last month. in my other room i used my computer for heating all winter. summer is going to be hell


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

Get a watercooling set-up and have the rads sitting outside the windows.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 8, 2009)

You can always do what I did...  

Get 80mm flexible tubing (at the auto parts store!) or 120mm if your fans are like that.
Run them to a window nearby from the back of your computer.
Get a 2x6, drill an 80mm/120mm hole, close the window on that board
Enjoy your new exhaust system!
?????
Profit


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

I gotta say mussels idea is the most simple and easiest. + remember to turn on all power saving options apart from sleep


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 8, 2009)

would lower clock speeds on a processor hinder the productivity during folding?


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 8, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You can always do what I did...
> 
> Get 80mm flexible tubing (at the auto parts store!) or 120mm if your fans are like that.
> Run them to a window nearby from the back of your computer.
> ...



I was actually thinking of doing this!

However my case has 4 80mm exhaust fans and 1 92mm exhaust fan, and two 120mm intake fans.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

@ Kyle yes, it would.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> would lower clock speeds on a processor hinder the productivity during folding?



if your folding on CPU yes on GPU not really


----------



## niko084 (Mar 8, 2009)

Downclock your video card like nuts at night...

My system right now is setup so when I'm not going to be doing anything hard, I hit my bios and start the other profile, gives me 1.1 volts to cpu and clocked down to 1.2ghz.

When I am gaming I load the other profile and its right back up to 3.2ghz.

RivaTuner saved profiles handle my video card 315/500 not gaming, 650/1050 gaming.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 8, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Downclock your video card like nuts at night...
> 
> My system right now is setup so when I'm not going to be doing anything hard, I hit my bios and start the other profile, gives me 1.1 volts to cpu and clocked down to 1.2ghz.
> 
> ...



I can load gainwards utility and enter power saving mode when im not gaming or anything, its just cpu - im going to boot down now and make 3 profiles - a gaming one, a regular use one and a night time one. Gaming will be for my quad @ 3.6, regular stock or 3.2, and night 1.6 (uses 1.08V )


----------



## Fleck (Mar 8, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> I was actually thinking of doing this!
> 
> However my case has 4 80mm exhaust fans and 1 92mm exhaust fan, and two 120mm intake fans.



So make a 4-2-1 header.  Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 8, 2009)

My system makes the room temperature drop. I get really cold ha ha.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 8, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> My system makes the room temperature drop. I get really cold ha ha.



unless your electrical components have endothermic properties, your stupid. lmao 

Electric = heat generating X fans circulating heat = warm air in the room.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> unless your electrical components have endothermic properties, your stupid. lmao
> 
> Electric = heat generating X fans circulating heat = warm air in the room.




he was just making a joke.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 8, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> he was just making a joke.



you sure? haha


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> unless your electrical components have endothermic properties, your stupid. lmao
> 
> Electric = heat generating X fans circulating heat = warm air in the room.



Wind chill man, there is a lot of fans!


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 8, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Wind chill man, there is a lot of fans!



LMAO


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 8, 2009)

Outside (here in Sweden) it's snowing, so I would guess about +1C to -3/4C.
Inside my room, the temperature is an amazing 30C...
My room gets hot even from my system (still using more than 3 fans..).
However, this is not a problem, and during the summer - I hardly use the computer.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 8, 2009)

My PC heats up my entire room as well...I'm in the process of getting a house now and can't wait...I'll finally be able to move my PC out of my room.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 8, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You can always do what I did...
> 
> Get 80mm flexible tubing (at the auto parts store!) or 120mm if your fans are like that.
> Run them to a window nearby from the back of your computer.
> ...



I actually like that idea...Too bad I have so many damn exhaust fans (4 in total, 3 on top where my radiator is and 1 in back, all 120mm).


----------

